# Help re implantation bleed. WARNING TMI



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Mrs Hopeful here with a question.  Today is CD28 and since taking the clomid my AF has arrived on CD28 each time.  I have had 4 rounds so far and after the 2nd round got my BFP but MC at 6 weeks.  I don't remember having any sign of implantation bleed for the pregnancy.  Now on day 26 of this cycle I had some light pinkish discharge when i wiped just once and then today a little light brownish discharge when i wiped just now.  Could this be implantation bleeding??  The last couple of days I was convinced the   was coming but now fell like she might not.  Just wondered what other peoples experiences have been

Mrs Hopeful xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

It could be implantation bleeding as the timing (between 5-12dpo) and colour (pinky/brownish) is right although obviously don't wanna get your hopes up as it _may_ be some old blood coming away and be spotting before AF.

Although you may not have got it with your last bfp, each time can be different....and as you know, there really is no way of knowing whether AF, pg or clomid side effects and symptoms...

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you that its a good sign    

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

that does sound like implantation bleeding. I had a light period when i got my BFP and AF type cramping etc too. but knew it was odd cos so light and appeared to days early ?!
Good luck.      Jo x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow Jo,

Your bump is beautiful and coming along very nicely.

Thanks to you and minxy for the reply.  Keep your fingers crossed for me

Mrs Hopeful


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you hun      Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mrs Hopeful. I've had this for a few cycles (this being one of them - although it was a bit browner), and I'm sure it was implantation trying to happen. The first 2 times it was 6+7 dpo, and this time it was 10+11.

Good luck, I really hope it's a good sign.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh Well Af arrived today so its all over for another month at least.  Had a few tears with my hubby this morning but ok now.

Thanks for advice anyway.

Mrs Hopeful xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah hun, that's such a shame. 

Sending you lots of   and   for next month.

Vicster
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh   sorry to hear the   arrived damm that  
wishing you lots and lots of  
    
      
              
for your next cycle.  Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry AF came Mrs Hopeful.  

Try and stay positive though, and onwards and upwards to your next cycle. It WILL happen.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

What a shame Mrs H. I hope you have better luck on your next cycle.

Tilda x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mrs H, AF on her way for me too, bummer eh, "damn that witch"

Sam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF got you hun 

Good luck for next month

Take care
Natasha


----------

